# Ebenen Verbinden



## SpiderZLS (17. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich habe hier Photoshop CS2 und versuche nun verzweifelt einen sauberen Übergang zwischen 2 Ebenen hinzubekommen

d.h. Auf jeder Ebene liegt ein Bild und beide sollen sauber ineinander laufen, mein prob ist nun das ich hier schon viel gelesen habe und jetzt seit guten 2 Std. rumprobiere aber es nicht mal ansatzweise hin bekomme... 

Gibt es irgendjemanden der es mir Step by Step genau erklären kann


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2008)

*2 Ebenen mit linearem Übergang:*

1. Bei Bilder liegen in Ebenen übereinander.
2. Das obere Bild selektierst Du mit [STRG]+A (select all)
3. Du erstellst eine Maske mit dieser Auswahl mit im Link gezeigtem Icon
http://www.ulf-theis.de/images/tutorials/photoshop/tut_mask_effect_step_03.jpg
4. Du wendest in der Maske eine lineare Füllung von Schwarz nach Weiss an.
http://neondragonart.com/dp/images/moon7.gif

Fertig. mfg chmee


----------

